# Suffering for 5 years story (help)



## chlo_jo (Jul 3, 2020)

My Leaky Gas Story


----------



## Ilyria (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi chlo_jo
First I must congratulate you for choosing architecture  I hope you finish your final year despite it being difficult and stressful. 
I'm so sorry you are having such a hard time and feeling helpless and isolated. It is great that you managed to beat your eating disorder and you should be extra careful with fasting and food restrictions as they could really harm you. Why are you vegan if I may ask? Maybe you should modify your diet in a way to include animal products if this plant based diet is not helping you..
Bacteria that can cause bad stool smell are H.pylori(rotten eggs) and C.difficile(very intense awful smell) infection for example. Have you tested negative for them? Also you might check your vitamin and mineral levels regularly such as B12(depression),zinc(afects the intensity of body odor, the lower it is the more you stink) and Mg (too low can be the reason for bad odor). Don't know what else to tell you since I don't have this problem personaly..wish you all the best!


----------



## krsnik93 (May 6, 2019)

I would argue that you almost certainly have IBS. You also seem to have acquired it the same way as I did - in a period of immense stress. A low FODMAP diet will help you, even though for me it has not gone away completely for 2 years, and the literature suggests it never will.

Furthermore, if you are like me, all that horrible gas completely changed your pelvic floor muscles dynamics. In other words, all that clenching might have made them too tight and by extension too weak to hold the gas in. I actually did Kegels to strengthen my muscles and it only made it worse. Many people claim that pelvic floor stretches + reverse Kegels (look it up) can be dramatically helpful, albeit after a couple of months, not days.

So yeah, what I can suggest is:

- low FODMAP diet to reduce gas formation (also you say you are vegetarian, keep in mind that some veggies will produce the most obnoxious gas smell)

- stretching + reverse Kegels to try to get PF muscles back in order

I think substituting Keto diet for low FODMAP would be an interesting try as well. They do overlap somewhat.

Good luck.


----------



## organictomacco (Jul 20, 2020)

I've had some very similar issues. An awful smell is generally caused by bad bacteria.

I went for a colonoscopy and the colonoscopy prep helped immensely to clear out all the bad stuff in my guts.

You basically drink a special laxative powder mixed with lots of water until you squirt clear / slightly yellow liquid out the back.

You could do the prep without the colonoscopy, and follow it with probiotics and good diet.

You could buy a kit from a chemist / pharmacy, they are definitely available at hospitals and colonoscopy clinics.

Talk to a professional / your doctor about it first though.

I have also heard of people using antibiotics but I would only attempt that as a last resort. I have read about rifixamin used with some success.

For the leakage, you said you have itchy anus, that's a definite sign of hemorrhoids. Get checked out by a hemorrhoid specialist (colorectal surgeon).

There is a type, called 3rd degree prolapsed hemorrhoid which only comes out during BM or straining, but its invisible to the outside. This can cause leakage.

For your digestive issues, you can try supplementing with Vitamin D and 5htp to help mood / brain fog. These changed my life.

Also try organic bone broth, it really helped me. You can make it yourself fairly easy.

Basically, you gotta get the bad stuff out and put good stuff back in 

it's so awful to smell bad everyday, I've been through that living nightmare too.

I hope this info helps you.


----------



## Greenleaf (Jan 31, 2017)

Yep, closest family can't smell it, others sniffing like crazy. I have the same exact issue. Like many others. Fasting didn't work for me. Eating only fruit and vegetables for months didn't work either. I wish I had the answer, but I too am still looking... Good luck.


----------



## Denny (Aug 19, 2020)

Reading this was just like reading my own life story. It is good to know that I am not the only person in the world dealing with this as this is what I believed. Although I am a good deal older than you my life is still the safe nightmare. Same symptoms, same fears and the biggest fear is not being able to ever find a solution. I became so depressed that I had to seek counselling. Perhaps we can stay in touch and help each other by sharing ideas. Take care and stay safe, hopefully I will hear from you soon. This is my first time on the site. Hopefully I will here from you chlo_jo.


----------



## Greenleaf (Jan 31, 2017)

Btw there is a discord chat where we share experiences and ideas about leaky gas/odor. You can check it out here: https://discord.gg/hYPxMU4


----------

